# autohelm on a sailboat feedback



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was wondering what the opinion of experienced coastal cruisers and daysailors is regarding autohelm. One boat I'm looking at has it and the other does not. I've noticed that it's about a $4000 add-on. With all else being equal do I go for the boat with existing autohelm? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

It'll steer a straighter course than you can, therby, improving DR navigation. it reduces tedium of long passages. It's nice to have two hands free to eat a sandwich.

My current boat came with one when i bought it. I wouldn't purchased it. Now that i have an autopilot, I wouldn't do without it.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

If all else is equal...sure, take the Autohelm. Hard to find boats that are equal though, there is always extra stuff on some and non maintained stuff on others.

If you are going to be single handing a lot, the autohelm is a big plus. I learned to single without it, and sometimes still do. However, if it gets nasty it is a lot easier with auto handling the wheel during a tack. Or when you have to get a beer, or make a sandwich, or use the head. If you always sail with others you probably will not use it for daysails and short coastal cruising. 

Also, unless it is a hydraulic autohelm, it will be very sensitive to sail trim. Most of the wheel pilots like to be in trim or wander a lot.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's useful to steer a straight course while you're setting or dousing sail shorthanded, and as mentioned already, eases the tedium of a long motor in calm conditions.

We don't use it much under sail, if tuned for hull speed powering it doesn't handle sailing very well. Nice to have for sure.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like a plus to me even if its only for under motor or having a sandwich.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I never had one until I bought this boat. Had been on other boats that had them and thought they were okay but not too important. After having had one, I'll never go without again.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

We installed the Autohelm (can't remember the model) that mounts to the helm station just forward of the wheel on our Beneteau 38s5. It was aweful. Any time the unit was under stress, say 15kts+, it would not hold the given course. So, more dangerous than useful. I imagine it would be great on something like our old Santana22 or Ericson29, but those were tillers, not wheels.

The unit was black and red and basically was a large donut surrounding the wheel post. sorry that's all I remember. It was best suited for the trash can.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I single hand a lot and I love my autohelm. It really helps in long trips and it keeps you from being tied to the helm. I added it to my current boat and I am glad that I did. I don't think that I would have a boat without it now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the great feedback. If I buy a boat that does not have autohelm I plan on installing the wheel mount type because the hydraulic type is so much more expensive. I noticed that one pespondent did'nt like the wheel mount. Have others had positive experience with the wheel mount autohelm?


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

torrential said:


> I was wondering what the opinion of experienced coastal cruisers and daysailors is regarding autohelm. One boat I'm looking at has it and the other does not. I've noticed that it's about a $4000 add-on. With all else being equal do I go for the boat with existing autohelm? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


I would vote for it. It relieves the tedium of being at the helm for long trips. It steers a much better course than many people. And it can make it much easier to single-hand a boat.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Vitesse473 said:


> We installed the Autohelm (can't remember the model) that mounts to the helm station just forward of the wheel on our Beneteau 38s5. It was aweful. Any time the unit was under stress, say 15kts+, it would not hold the given course. So, more dangerous than useful. I imagine it would be great on something like our old Santana22 or Ericson29, but those were tillers, not wheels.
> 
> The unit was black and red and basically was a large donut surrounding the wheel post. sorry that's all I remember. It was best suited for the trash can.


It sounds like maybe it was not the right one for your boat, or maybe just a low quality model. I have had two now on two different boats. The only problem I have had is going downwind under sail they can get a little squirrely (sp?).


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Can't comment on the wheel-helm AP, since I have limited sailing experience with that type. My last boat however, had 2-station hydraulic steering with Autohelm SP6000 at each, in addition to a remote control.

Since I usually was single-handing - even with crew on-board, and solo-sailed quite often as well, the AP was a priceless accessory, I would be hard-pressed to be without. Mine had steady tracking under sail or power, allowing extended respites when on long tacks or motor-sailing on chart-plotted routes.

It was also very valuable when raising/dousing sail - since I needed to go forward to access the mainsail halyards and winches. Unless very windy or faced with strong currents, she stayed pointed to the wind.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

torrential said:


> I've noticed that it's about a $4000 add-on.


That $4000 seems a bit high. Don't know what size boat you are looking at but I installed a Raymarine 4000 *wheel pilot* for under $900 on my c320. That model is discontinued but they are around $1300 now with a rudder sensor that mine didn't have - easy self install.
The 6000 series Raymarine hydraulic drive with rudder sensor I have now that came with my used NC331 may cost $4000 installed - don't know.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Autohelm*

As others have said, I have a autohelm on my boat. I only time I used it last year was during the sea trial and during the last sail towards the haul out. Mine is a Autohelm 4000 and is the wheel variety.

I didn't think the autohelm was a real big deal until the the second time I used it. During our last sail we were a little pressed for time and heading directly into the wind to get to our destination. Instead of close haul tacking back and forth, we motored for almost 3 h on a direct route to cover the 12 nm. It would have been pretty tiring to stand and steer for the three hours. Turned on the autohelm, set the course for a direction, and relaxed and ate lunch and chatted. Every 15 minutes or so, I would check to see if we were still on course and only at the very end did I have to make a very minor adjustment.

I plan to use more this year when I do more solo sailing.

If I get another boat, it must have a autohelm/autopilot.

DrB


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*M.O.B. while Singlehanding*



HeaveToo said:


> I single hand a lot and I love my autohelm. It really helps in long trips and it keeps you from being tied to the helm. I added it to my current boat and I am glad that I did. I don't think that I would have a boat without it now.


Do you trail a line that trips the autohelm when yanked from astern?  So your boat, rudderless, will round up and come into irons so you can swim to it?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Now why would a singlehander end up in the water, swimming behind his boat, when his tether is firmly clipped on?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TB - Good point...but you gotta think...if it weren't for carelessness (stupidity?) like not tying off on solo trips, our good friends at the Coast Guard might find themselves on the unemployment lines.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a wheel mount autohelm, it works fine. Mount the drive on the pedestal and the belt won't be in your way.
On the other hand, we never use it - we only sail offshore and with sufficient crew.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I once had a 28 O'Day with a tiller and a tiller pilot. Bought the boat i Michigan and motored it down the Illinois River to St Louis. Five days motoring, mast down because of all the bridges (anyway the Illinois is too narrow to tack.) Believe me , the tiller pilot was worth it's weight in gold! If you have a fairly small boat (30 feet, 1400 lbs) with a wheel, a wheel pilot is adequate. A larger, heavier boat would sail with a wheel pilot if sail trim is perfect, with a hydraulic autopilot if sail trim is not so perfect. But even if the autopilot is only useful when motoring or when changing sails, it still is a wonderful thing, especially when sailing short handed. And in the interest of safety, everyone, including your wife, should be able to sail short handed. Accidents happen, heart attacks happen, and even if your wife can bring the boat in with the engine, she needs an autohelm to keep it pointed into the wind long enough to get the sails down! Every crew member should have the ability to set the self steering mechanism, control the boat both with and without the autopilot, douse the sails alone, and bring her to shore. I know some of the younger of us think we are invincible, but I know 30 year olds who have ben incapacitated by a bum heart. Even if you never use it, an autopilot could be just as much part of your safety gear as a life raft offshore or a life vest for a coastal cruiser.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I guess I would ask if you literally mean "Autohelm" which was a manufacturer of autopilots or if you are using the term Autohelm to generically refer to an autopilot. Autohelm produced a variety of autopilots of varying quality and was eventually bought out by Raymarine who upgraded the design considerably. If you literally mean that this boat has an Autohelm manufacturered unit, it is not worth much since parts are limited and the unit is close to its useful lifespan. 

I had an Autohelm 4000 on my Farr 38 and it worked quite well once I got the belt tension, rate, and gain calibrated correctly for my boat. (Belt tension needs to be adjusted to the temperature or the belt slips when heavily loaded). 

I find that it worked well either adjusted to a relative wind angle or magnetic course. I mostly used it when leaving the helm while single-handing or as others have said, while motoring. Depending on the model, you should be able to buy a replacement Raymarine autopilot for well less than $4000.


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

Our boat came with a Navico 4000 WP (that means it's old). It took us forever to figure out how to set it up to steer (no manual) but once we got it, it was great. We haven't done more than 6 hours of travel in a day yet but for us it's a real plus.

At first we thought it wasn't steering a straight course but checking against our GPS we found it really is. We can eat, drink and be merry while keeping a good look out. When we arrive at our destination, we are less tired than if we steer by hand. We feel it's one of the best things that came with our boat!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommyt said:


> If all else is equal...sure, take the Autohelm. Hard to find boats that are equal though, there is always extra stuff on some and non maintained stuff on others.
> 
> If you are going to be single handing a lot, the autohelm is a big plus. I learned to single without it, and sometimes still do. However, if it gets nasty it is a lot easier with auto handling the wheel during a tack. Or when you have to get a beer, or make a sandwich, or use the head. If you always sail with others you probably will not use it for daysails and short coastal cruising.
> 
> Also, unless it is a hydraulic autohelm, it will be very sensitive to sail trim. Most of the wheel pilots like to be in trim or wander a lot.


I agree with Tommy.

I personally would not go without it. It is invaluable when you are solo. On long runs, you can take your hands off the wheel, go down below to mark position, etc.

You need to get the right one for your boat. Undersizing will be a headache in any moderate to strong conditions. I spoke to Raymarine about this several months ago. I think the cutoff is about 35,000-40,000 lbs for non-hydraulic... but check with them. They know their products well.

Buy it. Best $4000 you will have spent, unless for a very small daysailor then I want NOTHING...

- CD


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

I bought and installed a Raymarine ST4000 MKII+ ($1100.00) on my 26' MacGregor, best add-onn ever. My wife thought it was just another boat toy until we took it out and tried it. Since I always ran the sails and she always helmed, it became a relief to her and she liked it more than me. Now she sits back and enjoys the sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Autohelm*

Mine is an old neco unit that has served me well. Finally gave up the ghost and I really miss it. If you are day sailing with friends that may or may not have much experience, really helps to be able to leave the helm and adjust that sheet or grab a beverage. Sometimes captains have to do it all. On longer sails, the advantage is obvious.


----------



## skipper259 (Apr 23, 2008)

not knowing what kind of boat you are looking at makes my comments either worthy or worthless. 

i have a ridiculously powerful and smooth, hydraulic robertson on my 53' cutter. it has performed flawlessly; quickly and extremely accurately in all conditions including dead downwind, large seas and apparent winds up to 45kn with appropriate sail up. i sail in ma. where winds regularly blow 15-20kn+ true which can mean 23-28kn apparent as i easily hit 8 upwind. there is no way i would sail without one although i could. there is no way i could talk lovey into coming along without it. i singlehand and shorthand with rookies and the payoff is huge as it not only reduces fatigue on long hauls but effectively acts as an extra hand when chores call. that means safer. i basically use it all the time when i am on a straight course as i have gobs of batt capacity. i drive when the sailing is fun or crooked or crowded. it allows me to sail alone without hesitation while other boats sit at the dock for lack of crew. that means more use for the boat. it is not interfaced with the chartplotter as i typically maintain a close watch on course and required changes along the way. frankly and imho, a/p's have become standard equipment on boats which are used for more than daysails and parties in the marina. the downside is a somewhat heavier, deader feel on the wheel as you are working against the hyd cylinder when hand steering. i know some race boats who disconnect the ram when racing to get the lighter feel on the helm.

buy the best you can afford and be absolutely certain it is strong enough to handle the loads you may encounter, that you have enough batt capacity to run it for long periods and that you can live with whatever noise it makes. some can be obvious. i sailed on 36' sloop with a wheel mounted elec a/p and it was jerky, slow and inaccurate relative to mine. more importantly, it was overpowered in winds over 20 knots to the point that it was basically useless for anything but short periods. imho the exposed, potentially wet, mounting of the wheel mounts is awkward. however, i do understand the huge expense of the hyd units when you include somewhat difficult installations and the possibility that it would be entirely overkill for your boat given your planned usage.

as to some trigger device to disable when i fall overboard.....nothing. stay sober, alert and wear a harness that tethers in a manner to keep you onboard. sailing alone is dangerous but can become a manageable and acceptable risk given appropriate experience and equipment. but that's another topic.

just another j-ass' two cents.


----------



## gmalan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Another endorsement*

I have an ST4000+ wheelpilot on my 33ft Dick Carter sail boat. IMHO it is an essential piece of safety equipment when you are sailing shorthanded, or even just with a smaller crew (i.e. less than 4 people).

I recently had a challenging night offshore after splitting the mainsail in a squall (just after putting the 3rd reef in). Even though I had two crew, they were both too sea-sick to be of much use, and the autopilot steered perfectly under motor while I lashed the main to the boom and set the storm tri-sail.

The benefits in freeing you from the "Tyrrany of the Tiller" is obvious.

It is vitally important though that you:
fit a rudder angle sensor, otherwise the Autohelm performance will be mediocre at best, but probably next to useless;
select the location for the fluxgate compass very carefully to avoid magnetic and RF interference. Getting it as close as posible to the keel will also minimise unecessary movement of the fluxgate, making the Autohelm more stable;
make sure all wiring is done professionally, cable joins are avoided as far as possible and cables are routed in dry areas (keep them out of the bilge if possible).

The Autohelm on my boat was pretty useless when I bought her, but after fixing the problems listed above, she now helms perfectly downwind for hours on end. I've had an 11 hour run downwind with poled out genoa and main by the lee without touching the autopilot controls (on wind-vane mode) other than accepting wind shift alarms.

The best $1000 you can spend!


----------

